# Honey Supplies



## Airgead (27/8/09)

Folks

I happen to know a beekeeper and regularly buy bulk honey off him. He will be in Sydney in 2-3 weeks time with about 1.5T of honey to sell. I'll probably grab 20-40kg. 

If any of you out there are looking for bulk honey, let me know. I may be able to negotiate a good price for a large quantity.

He is getting back to me with prices, types and quantities in the next couple of days so I don't have that information to hand at the moment. Last time I picked up 20kg of ironbark for around $6/kg. We may be able to do better for a big order.

I'll post more details as I get them.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## brettprevans (27/8/09)

$6 for 20kg !!!! it would almost be worth the fright to get it shipped interstate!


----------



## sirotilc (27/8/09)

Airgead said:


> Folks
> 
> I happen to know a beekeeper and regularly buy bulk honey off him. He will be in Sydney in 2-3 weeks time with about 1.5T of honey to sell. I'll probably grab 20-40kg.
> 
> ...



Hi Dave,

I'd definitely be interested in getting 10-20 kg. Do you usually use your own containers?

Cheers,

Kris.


----------



## Airgead (27/8/09)

sirotilc said:


> Hi Dave,
> 
> I'd definitely be interested in getting 10-20 kg. Do you usually use your own containers?
> 
> ...



I have a couple of drums that hold 15kg that I get refilled but he can supply containers if you need them.

Cheers
Dave

CM2 - you had me slightly worried there but I checked my first post and I definitely said $6/kg... I wish it was $6 for 20kg... I could make a lot of very cheap mead that way...


----------



## phonos (27/8/09)

I'd be interested in grabbing about 10kg


----------



## brettprevans (27/8/09)

woops. yup $6 per kg. my mistake. thought it was too good to be true. Id ven jumped online to see how much $ I could spare to get some some shipped to melbourne!


----------



## white.grant (27/8/09)

Hi Dave,

I'd be keen for some - 10-15kg depending on prices.

Cheers

Grant


----------



## barls (27/8/09)

im interested in 10kg as well dependent on price and varieties


----------



## syd_03 (27/8/09)

I'd be interesed in some too, even if it is just for my porridge.


----------



## syd_03 (17/9/09)

Did this die?


----------



## Airgead (18/9/09)

I'm still waiting for conformation of prices and dates. The guy does great honey but he's not exactly what you would call 100% reliable about little things like returning phone calls...


----------



## syd_03 (18/9/09)

Airgead said:


> I'm still waiting for conformation of prices and dates. The guy does great honey but he's not exactly what you would call 100% reliable about little things like returning phone calls...




Most exceptional people are a lil unreliable.


----------



## RetsamHsam (18/9/09)

I'll be in for 10kg if this goes ahead


----------



## white.grant (19/9/09)

I'm still keen.

cheers

grant


----------



## /// (19/9/09)

Count me in...


----------



## Stuster (19/9/09)

I'd take 10kg as well.


----------



## redbeard (19/9/09)

Im interested in 5 or 10 depending on price


----------



## MishMash (21/9/09)

If this comes off in the end I would also be interested in about 20kg.

Cheers


----------

